# ADBA SHOW Morganton, NC Sept 27/28



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Who all is gonna be there? I think I would be good to meet some of you, and I really think this is gonna be a good show...

~Cross Posted~
Hey Folks. Western Carolina American Pit Bull Terrier Club is having an ADBA Sanctioned show on September 27-28, 2008 at Burke County Fairgrounds in Morganton, NC.

Judges will be: Kevin Overturf and Sam from Colorado.

This show will be something you do not want to miss! Not only are we having new fun classes (Best Veteran Dog (8 plus), a Tribute to Cold Steel/Tanya and Boogieman (Best Chocolate). Also, we will have the Farthest Travelled Prize! We are hoping to also be one of the first clubs to offer the Safe Dog Certifcation (similar to the CGC in the AKC) from the ADBA. We hope to be able to certify at the show! Camping/Camper spaces and showers available on site!

Directions: Interstate 40 travelling west towards Asheville, NC: Take the Jamestown Road Exit #100, turn right at the top of the ramp, at the fifth light turn left onto North Green Street/Highway 181, at the next light turn right onto Bost Road. The Fairgrounds are less than 1/4 of a mile on the left.
Interstate 40 travelling east towards Hickory, NC: Take the Jamestown Road Exit #100, turn left at the top of the ramp, at the fifth light turn left onto North Green Street/Highway 181, at the next light turn right onto Bost Road. The Fairgrounds are less than 1/4 of a mile on the left.

Weight pull will be inside as well as the show!

Please print out the flyer and post, keep for yourself and bring your whole family! We hope to see everyone there!


----------

